# طلب تصميم شاسيه يحمل مولد كهربي ومحرك لتشغيله



## محمود مشيمش (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الاخوه الاعزاء الكرام اعضاء ومهندسي الانتاج المحترمين اود تصميم لعربه تحمل ديناموومحرك ويمكن لها ان تتحرك من مكان لاخر عن طريق شبكها بسياره او باي اله جر مع ذكر قوه المولد وحجم الماكينه التي تقوم علي عمله ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## الأسكندراني (17 يوليو 2010)

أخي محمود هل لديك الدينامو والمحرك وتريد عمل شاسيه لحملهم والتنقل بهم 

أم تريد تحديد قدرة مولد لاستخدامه في غرض معين .. أرجو التوضيح


----------



## محمود مشيمش (19 يوليو 2010)

اخي الفاضل اريد رسم للشاسيه مع ايضاح احجام المولدات وقدرتها وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأسكندراني (21 يوليو 2010)

لو عندك رسم للمولدات بالأبعاد وليس ضروري رسم تفصيلى يكفى الأبعاد الخارجية وأبعاد أماكن التثبيت والأوزان ممكن ترسلها لى وأساعدك فى تصميم الشاسيه.
أيضا توجد مولدات محمولة على شاسيهات تقوم بانتاجها بعض الشركات يمكنك رؤيتها لتحديد شكل مبدئى للتصميم الذى تريده.


----------



## الأسكندراني (21 يوليو 2010)

هنا بعض الصور لمولدات محمولة على شاسيه


----------



## محمود مشيمش (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الاسكندراني وكل وانتم بخير ( رمضان كريم )


----------



## محمود احمد عمر (2 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كريم


----------

